

Ask HN: Can I buy you a beer? - amarcus

Hi Guys,<p>I finally took the plunge and moved to San Fran (from Australia) to work on my startup. I've only been here a week and don't know anybody (gets kinda boring).<p>If you have some spare time, would love to meet new people. I'm staying in the bay area (specifically, SoMa). Happy to shout you a coffee, beer or food. You can leave a comment here or text me on 415-316-6144.<p>Andy.
======
jcr
Welcome Andy!

I live about an hour South of SF, and I'm not able to get out of my house very
often, so unfortunately, I can't take you up on the invitation.

There are a lot of tech-heavy meetup events, hacker spaces, user groups, and
clubs around the area. A lot of it depends on your interests, everything from
grubwithus, to the hacker dojo, to audrino clubs, to all sorts of
software/user groups and hackathons. If you dig around in the `net, you'll
find a lot more. Getting involved will help you meet others with similar
interests.

Good luck!

~~~
amarcus
Thanks very much. I'll take a look.

------
xiaoma
Welcome! I've been here for a few months just on the other side of Market
street. It's a great place!

------
beatpanda
Sure dude, email's in my profile. I love Australians!

------
sixQuarks
Hi Andy,

What startup are you working on?

